# Uncle Teddy Speaks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ted Kennedy: I'd like wife to take seat

BY IAN BISHOP 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER 
Thursday, May 22nd 2008, 4:00 AM 
Ted Kennedy has made clear to confidants that when his time is up, he wants his Senate seat to stay in the family - with his wife, Vicki.
Multiple sources in Massachusetts with close ties to the liberal lion say his wife of 16 years has long been his choice to continue carrying the family flame in the Senate. Kennedy won the seat in 1962; his brother John held it from 1953 to 1960. 
"There's no question that he'd like Vicki to continue in his seat," said one Massachusetts Democrat with ties to the Camelot clan who spoke to Kennedy recently, before his health crisis. 
"She's smart, and smart politically." 
The 54-year-old Victoria Reggie Kennedy, a former hotshot Washington lawyer, is a Louisiana native and the daughter of a politically active judge. 
She was hailed for holding the family together when John F. Kennedy Jr. was killed in a plane crash in 1999. 
By favoring his wife, Kennedy, 76, is bypassing his late brother Robert Kennedy's eldest son, Joe, a former congressman. 
Joe Kennedy has been maligned publicly for a messy divorce and close ties with Venezuelan strongman Hugo Chavez, who assists his Boston-based fuel company for the poor. 
Under current Massachusetts law, his successor for the rest of his term, which ends in 2012, would be picked by special election. State rules that allowed the governor to pick a temporary replacement were changed in 2004 when John Kerry was the presidential nominee and the Democratic state legislature feared then-GOP Gov. Mitt Romney would appoint a fellow Republican if Kerry won. 
Political pros, however, say a dying Kennedy's endorsement of Vicki would likely carry enormous weight with state voters. 
It's not yet clear how long he will stay in the Senate while battling a usually fatal cancer.

*Be sure to go and read the comments*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...22_ted_kennedy_id_like_wife_to_take_seat.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Silly me.....I thought the choice of elected officials was up to the voters, but then I remembered that Teddy's seat was bought & paid for by the Kennedy family several times over.

Oh...and "Camelot" died in 1963. I want to puke every time I see that.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sadly Delta the article is right. If Teddy says he wants his wife to succeed him than the majority of voters will genufluct and the Kennedy clan will continue it's rule.. er, "service".


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

How about someone from Mary Jo's family line. *Now that would be a fitting end! *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the duce? He wants his wife to succeed him? Thats fine but in the end it's what "voters" want. 

Does she even know anything about politics other than the stories Ted tells at the dinner table?

I don't see his wishes be fulfilled but hey its Halfassachusetts where anything can happen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CJIS said:


> What the duce? He wants his wife to succeed him? Thats fine but in the end it's what "voters" want.
> 
> Does she even know anything about politics other than the stories Ted tells at the dinner table?
> 
> I don't see his wishes be fulfilled but hey its Halfassachusetts where anything can happen.


You are a dreamer you know the Kennedys and Kerrys own this state


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> You are a dreamer you know the Kennedys and Kerrys own this state


Actually, the Kennedys and Mama T Heinz.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I stand corrected LOL


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think my head is going to explode.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I thought we had a war a couple of centuries ago to kick the monarchy out of this country...silly me, seems like we have a new King and Queen.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

"camelot" never existed. This family has had dirt under their finger nails since Papa Joe was running booze. Camelot was brought to you by the nice folks in the liberal media.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

> Political pros, however, say a dying Kennedy's endorsement of Vicki would likely carry enormous weight with state voters.


*Oh, I already see the chum in the water and the sharks circeling with this special election. The Congressmen in this state have been licking their chops for a loooooooong time and they won't be denied. Some of our Congressmen make Teddy look like a card carrying Repulican Party member. Only one of them worth a hoot anyway. Miss Vicky wouldn't stand a chance, no matter who a dying Teddy asks the cuetip crowd to vote for. 
*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pals scoff at rumors of Vicki Kennedy's political future*









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald (file)

Friends and associates of Sen. Edward M. Kennedy yesterday called reports that the liberal lion wants his wife, Vicki, to replace him in the Senate 'disgusting.'

Friends and associates of Sen. Edward M. Kennedy yesterday called reports that the liberal lion wants his wife, Vicki, to replace him in the Senate "disgusting."
"Discussions like that are not happening, and it's disgusting that people are even speculating," said Kennedy spokeswoman Stephanie Cutter.
The New York Daily News reported yesterday that Kennedy told confidants long ago he wants his wife to take his Senate seat when he steps down. If Kennedy retires before the end of his term because of his fight with brain cancer, the Bay State would hold a special election. The senator's endorsement of his wife, if true, could carry tremendous weight with voters.
But friends and staff who have been with the clan strongly denied the story.
"Any speculation like that is way out of bounds," said Democratic analyst and Kennedy friend Bob Shrum. "I'm hoping he's back on the floor of the U.S. Senate."
Howard Penn, co-owner of Puritan Clothing and a Kennedy friend for more than 50 years, also scoffed at the story.
'If he can keep doing his work, he will do it. It's hard to believe that he will be thinking about giving up his seat,' Penn said.

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...t_rumors_of_Vicki_Kennedy_s_political_future/


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

F. Sen. Kennedy dies in office and Miss Vickey runs, the widow always has an edge. Very few widows have lost. Just ask Sonny Bono's wife who had zero political experience and was elected to a California Congressional seat.

If he resigns, and I don't think he will unless he is bed ridden, and she runs while he is still alive, she could be beaten.

My guess is you will see Marty Meehan, Steve Lynch and Mike Capuano run and maybe the dean of the delegation Ed Markey. A lot depends on when the special election is held. Barney Frank says he is happy being the Chairman of a powerful House Committee. Delahunt is getting up there in years and he has been talked about as the next US Atty. General if Obama wins. He most likely will sit it out.

Since they have nothing to loose, you may see Tim Cahill, Bill Galvin and Martha Coakley look at it. Since both Coakley and Cahill want to be the next Govenor and she was just elected Atty. General, they may pass.

If the legislature changes the law that now calls for a special election, Patrick will be able to appoint someone who will serve till 2012.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

This is awesome.....the Democrats have fucked themselves, once again. Back when Liveshot Kerry was running for President, they couldn't bear the thought of Republican Mitt Romney appointing a temporary successor if Kerry won as was called for under state law at the time, so they changed the law (being a one-party state has its advantages) to call for a special election. As well all know, Liveshot lost so that effort was pointless.

The delicious irony is if the Dems just kept their noses out of it, Coupe Deval could now appoint Miss Vicky to serve until 2012 if Teddy stepped down (which he surely would to facilitate the power transfer), but now there's going to be a bloody, nasty election where the top Dems rip each other apart in a power grab.

Pure comedy!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

> the daughter of a politically active judge


Edmund M. Reggie - convicted felon (robbed his own bank) and all around douchebag.
The only thing that could possibly be more corrupt than Massachusetts politics is Louisiana politics. This guy is NFG and I'm sure the apple didn't roll too far from the tree. It sure didn't with her brother Ray.
http://www.tulanelink.com/tulanelink/reggie_box.htm


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

CJIS said:


> What the duce?


Careful lad...


Honestly, besides vehicular homicide, a huge head and bloated body, what has he done for this state?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Honestly, besides vehicular homicide, a huge head and bloated body, what has he done for this state?


He's kept several liquor wholesalers in business.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> This is awesome.....the Democrats have fucked themselves,
> 
> There is nothing preventing legislature and Patrick from changing the law.
> If they did and Patrick appointed someone who is going to complain? The handful of Republicans at the State House?
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

masscopguy said:


> There is nothing preventing legislature and Patrick from changing the law.
> If they did and Patrick appointed someone who is going to complain? The handful of Republicans at the State House?
> 
> By the time the the regular election rolls around in 2012, do you think the voters are really going to care how this person got their seat?


They're not going to change the law at this point, because Fast Eddie Markey and the rest of the MA Congressmen who are licking their chops right now will call their buddies in the MA Legislature and tell them to kill that bill because they want the special election.

Coupe Deval is such a pantywaist he'd bow down in a second to Teddy and appoint Miss Vicky, and that's the last thing in the world Markey, Lynch, etc., want.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*If I recall correctly, John F. stepped aside once he ascended to the Presidency and some Kennedy rumpswab filled in the rest of John F.'s term because Fat Murdering Teddy was under the age of 32. (which you have to be before you run for US Senate) *
*Once Fat Murdering Teddy reached the ripe old age of 32, and with the vast knowledge and enormous experience he had under his belt, he eased into the US Senatorial seat from which he's never moved. From 1956 to 2008 there has been a Kennedy occupying that seat. We're way overdue for a chance. *


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *If I recall correctly, John F. stepped aside once he ascended to the Presidency and some Kennedy rumpswab filled in the rest of John F.'s term because Fat Murdering Teddy was under the age of 32. (which you have to be before you run for US Senate) *
> *Once Fat Murdering Teddy reached the ripe old age of 32, and with the vast knowledge and enormous experience he had under his belt, he eased into the US Senatorial seat from which he's never moved. From 1956 to 2008 there has been a Kennedy occupying that seat. We're way overdue for a chance. *


The age was/is actually 30, but you're essentially correct. President-Elect JFK asked Governor Foster Furcolo to appoint Kennedy rumpswab Benjamin Smith to serve out his unexpired Senate term, Smith stepped down at the end, and the sheeple of Massachsetts then elected Ted in 1962.

That's what is so amusing about this current situation; the Democrats destroyed the system which would have allowed Teddy to bequeath his seat on another Kennedy who would then have the power of incumbancy for the next election. All because they couldn't stand the thought of a Republican temporarily holding a Senate seat until Liveshot's term was up.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> They're not going to change the law at this point, because Fast Eddie Markey and the rest of the MA Congressmen who are licking their chops right now will call their buddies in the MA Legislature and tell them to kill that bill because they want the special election.
> 
> You could be right. A lot depends on when a special election would be held. Regardless of a special or an appointment, there will be a great deal of back room dealing.
> 
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There were few who influenced the American political theater more than Ted Kennedy, *all* for the worse I say.

I can't identify with 1 political ideology of EMK, but I can't take pleasure in the illness of another American either.

I can only hope for the sake of the country and for the sake of the already sad, pathetic state Massachusetts is in politically, an open election is held should Mr. Kennedy pass away in office.

As Killjoy mentioned, the Monarchy is a thing of the past.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

masscopguy said:


> You could be right. A lot depends on when a special election would be held. Regardless of a special or an appointment, there will be a great deal of back room dealing.


I believe it's within 150 days of the opening.....not much time for a newcomer or someone without a lot of money already in the war chest.



masscopguy said:


> What about all the 7th Congressional district politicians who have been waiting all the years for Fast Eddie to move up or out?


The only way he's leaving his Congressional seat is if he trades up, dies, or is voted out. He's never had a real job in his life, why start now?



KozmoKramer said:


> I can't identify with 1 political ideology of EMK, but I can't take pleasure in the illness of another American either.


Maybe it's a character flaw on my part, but I am enjoying this. I see it as long overdue justice for what happened in 1969, because the courts sure as hell didn't serve any up back them.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Maybe it's a character flaw on my part, but I am enjoying this.


+1

I can't wait for him to take his last breath, but at the same time I hope his death is slow and miserable.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I believe it's within 150 days of the opening.....not much time for a newcomer or someone without a lot of money already in the war chest.
> 
> The only way he's leaving his Congressional seat is if he trades up, dies, or is voted out. He's never had a real job in his life, why start now?
> 
> Maybe it's a character flaw on my part, but I am enjoying this. I see it as long overdue justice for what happened in 1969, because the courts sure as hell didn't serve any up back them.


The media is conducting this Teddy blitz with reckless abandonment! It is sickening that Teddy is being lauded as some sort of legislative hero when in reality is a person who got away with murder because of a family legacy. I have yet to read any word whatsoever from any news print regarding this horrible incident in '69 (NOTE: incident, not "accident"). The legacy of Mary Jo should live on, not the legacy of some half-wit, political hack. I read with much disdain the comments of Mark Pacheco who said Ted the senator is a "class act." Yeah, right.

I state again (and surely not for the last time) that no amount of "good" provided to the Commonwealth on Ted's behalf will ever outweigh the death of Mary Jo. It is one thing to forgive, but to forget is shameful.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The only way he's leaving his Congressional seat is if he trades up, dies, or is voted out. He's never had a real job in his life, why start now?
> 
> That is 100% correct. But give the guy his due, he did drive a hood Ice Cream truck for 2 summers. I don't think he could ever lose his seat unless he really messed up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> I thought we had a war a couple of centuries ago to kick the monarchy out of this country...silly me, seems like we have a new King and Queen.


Lets not forget the Clintons.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pittsburgh-area sports radio host fired after Kennedy remark*










PITTSBURGH -- Pittsburgh-area sports radio host Mark Madden has been fired by ESPN. 
The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette has quoted Madden as saying he had hoped Sen. Edward Kennedy "would live long enough to be assassinated." The Massachusetts Democrat has a brain tumor. 
Madden made the remark during his show Wednesday. The show has aired weekdays from 3 to 7 p.m. on 1250 ESPN. Madden was last heard on the air Thursday, the day before his comments appeared in the Post-Gazette. 
An ESPN spokesman says Madden was taken off the air according to the network's contractual rights. 
Madden could not be reached for comment Tuesday night.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO79353/


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

you can think that but you shouldn't say that on the air. Imus got fired for less.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That was a pretty friggin stupid thing to say.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

*This just in.....Senator Kennedy was just observed walking across his front porch, heading towards the lush lawn of Kennedyport. Wait one moment....it looks as if the good senator is taking BOTH dogs for a walk! Sure hope he stays clear of that rickity ole' bridge. Heavens to Betsy! *


----------

